# National Geographic Aikido Special!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 13, 2007)

This is really nice!  I would have embeded but the origional youtube poster did not allow it.  Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wkmYDY_6xI&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bye3jE7mL6o&mode=related&search=





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vy5OQST_8s&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9klx9Bm4uo&mode=related&search=


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 14, 2007)

I had missed them some how before   

thanks for the links


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 14, 2007)

Training like this, is pretty damn rare in this country.  I wonder if this is the norm in Japan or if this is the cream of the crop?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 14, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Training like this, is pretty damn rare in this country. I wonder if this is the norm in Japan or if this is the cream of the crop?


 
My experience's training in Japan in Budo Taijutsu with Hatsumi Sensei and the Japanese Shihan's was how shall I say it *simply incredible*.  I imagine that there is many, many incredible training opportunities in Japan!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 14, 2007)

If I remember correctly she did a series where she traveled the world training in different styles of martial arts directly from the current masters.  It was a pretty good show all in all.

There is a new show coming on called Human Weapon that looks very interesting as well. http://www.history.com/minisites/humanweapon  I'll watch it if I can get the time.  My work schedule really cuts into my TV time.

p.s.  Thanks for the link to the aikido clips, Brian.  You are a real hound dog on the aikido clips.


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey brian, thanks for the clips, interesting!!


----------



## Yari (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks for sepnding time on finding the clips.

/yari


----------

